# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  "ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΙΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΗ ΤΡΙΑΔΑ" ΜΙΑ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΠΑΘΗΣΗ

## freedom30

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ!
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΝ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΕΝΕΡΓΗ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ!

ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΤΗΤΑ!

ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΧΑΡΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΠΑΘΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΧΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ!

ΣΤΙΣ 12/04 ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ! Η ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ!!

ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ, ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ..
ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΣΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ! 

Ο,ΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## freedom30

ωωχχχ συγγνωμη για τα κεφαλαια!!!!!!

----------


## Eli_ed

Freedom καλή επιτυχία με το βιβλίο σου, 
είναι μεγάλη χαρά όταν άτομα με διατροφική διαταραχή βγαίνουν με θάρρος να μιλήσουν και να μοιραστούν όλα όσα έχουν περάσει. Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και πάνω από όλα να λάβει κόσμος βοήθεια από το βιβλίο σου.

:)

----------


## freedom30

ευχαριστω πολυ!
ειλικρινα ειναι γραμμενο με πολυ αγαπη!

----------


## Eli_ed

Το βασικό συστατικό επιτυχίας είναι η αγάπη :)

Μακάρι όλοι να κάναμε βιβλίο τον αγώνα μας με την διατροφική διαταραχή. Στην Ελλάδα είναι τόσοι λίγοι αυτοί που γνωρίζουν σχετικά... Γυρνάει όμως σιγά σιγά το τοπίο, βιβλία όπως και το δικό σου είμαι σίγουρη ότι βοηθούν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Να είσαι καλά και να μοιράζεσαι την γνώση προς την ελευθερία ... ;)

----------

